# Hash From Resin?



## Ramster555 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a bowl that I have been cleaning weed and only weed in for around 20 years, it is caked with resin. I wold love it if I can get some advice on removing it from the silver bowl intact without scraping and getting the bowl in it too. I have a pic. I thank you in advance.
Ramster


----------



## Hick (Mar 14, 2008)

isopropyl alcohol will dissolve it almost instantly. Pour th dissolved mixture into a glass plate, let the alchy evaporate and scrape up your honey oil


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 14, 2008)

Pics of the iso proceedure would be interesting to look at Ramster


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

Hick hit it right on the head. Alcohol works wonders. The ball of resin you will have after this will knock you on your bum. I always put a little bit of weed into the pipe and put the ball of resin on the pot. This prevents the resin from turning to liquid and going through the screen again. It also makes it taste a bit better. Resin is pretty harsh. Good luck and take care.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 14, 2008)

make sure the alcohol you use is 90% or above....


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 14, 2008)

All true, I will send you an ISO Oil directions, Just drop some alcohol in the bottom of the bowl, just enough for you to rub off the caked on resin and get it to a liquid nature, filter than evap and boom, most potent oil you can get asidr from using bubble hash!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 14, 2008)

When making ISO Oil, I would recommend my three step process;

This has worked wonders for me in the past....many many times...

Materials:

Mason jar (or other self-sealing glass container)

Micro mesh coffee filter (pref metal)

Coffee filters (Bigger and more expensive the better)

1 bottle ISO Alcohol 90% or better (1 pt or 473 ml depending on where you live...)IMPORTANT

Medium (Trimmings, Bud's, whatever....)

Pyrex glass pie plate or cassarole dish (glass is best but ceramic painted plated can wor too)

Hairdryer

Razorblades or Ex-Acto knife set

Something to put the oil in (I use those little "coke" vials) *edit* Cocaine is disgusting.

A Fan (to ventilate the room)



***As long as you keep the Alcahol away from spark, flame or intense heat source you should be OK (DON'T STAND NEAR IT AND SPARK ONE UP). JUST USE COMMON SENSE AND TRY TO AVOID THE FUMES AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE***



1. Prep: Wash or soak your medium in water for 24 hrs. This will leach a whole lot of the unwanted substances from your medium. Get your materials ready, I use a rubber sealed mason jar to process. Also I recommend the highest potency ISO Alcahol you can get. I use no less than 99% so there are little or no "Leftovers" from the process.

2. Process: You could grind the medium or leave them whole. I would recommend removing the stems or powderizing them.The only difference in this is filtration. Personally I like to keep everything as large as possible as to not clog my filter setup. Since this is a chemical process it is not super important to grind up the medium. Extraction will occur regardless of the size of the medium. Place your medium in a GLASS container that you can SEAL AIRTIGHT. This is important as you do not want everything to evaporate overnight. Fill with ISO till the medium is submerged about 1/4 in (or a few centemeters).

Seal and let sit a min of 36 hours. The longer the mix soaks the better your outcome. Be paitent....It's well worth the wait.

3. Reduction: Filer the mixture through the filter setup (Paper over metal). I like to filter the mix about three times. First time I actually press the medium into the metal filter to get ALL the "juice:" I can. Then I repeat filter just the liquid.

Once it has been filtered to your liking pour into the pie plate and hit it with the hairdryer on low, passing over the "juice" repeatedly. This process can take about an hour depending on how much ISO you used in the mix. You can also elevate the dish with some books, leaving a gap that you can pass hot air from the dryer UNDERNEATH the plate. This can greatly speed up the process and you can leave the room to avoid the fumes. Which can be quite strong. I would recommend this outdoors but it is quite a challenge to keep foreign debris out of the mix when outside.

Once finished and dry you can collect with a razor blade and place in a container of your liking.

You should end up with a final product that has a gold appearance in the plate, and once collected should have the consistency of half melted oily caramel.

I have found the best way to "ingest" the oil is to do what my friends in NZ call "Knife Hits".

Heat a knife by whatever means you have. I do not recommend butane lighters due to the soot factor. I use my stove.

Heat the knife end till it has become red-hot, than use a paperclip to "grab" a small drop of oil. A little dab will do 'ya just fine.
Rub the oily paperclip on the hot knife and inhale through a tube of some kind. I use a empty water bottle that has holes in the bottom and a wide enough mouth to fill with ice cubes. This method is what some call "Tweeker status" but it is better than wasting it trying to use a pipe or trying to smear it on a rolling paper.

Obviously you could dip your bud's in the oil itself and make some Space Nuggets....

Enjoy!


----------



## Ramster555 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the iso info I used it and 20 years worth of resin over night turned into a pile of powder hash and a ball of sticky hash oil. Came out nice the smoke was rich, heavy and very stoney Thank you again Ramster :hubba:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow.

Goodnight!


----------

